# Revell Snoopy kits reissue for new movie?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Now that there is a new Charlie Brown CGI movie, wish Revell would reissue the battery operated Snoopy kits.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Quite possible I guess.The Snoopy kits looked great.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

This has been discussed here previously. As far as I know, the latest news is that Revell would love to reissue the Snoopy and his Sopwith Camel kit, but the Schulz estate refuses to discuss licensing. But with the upcoming movie, who knows? Maybe Revell could somehow re-open negotiations by saying the kit is a movie tie-in.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Snoopy fired once and he fired twice and the bloody *Red Barron* went spinnin' outa site....


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

So the Schulz estate doesn't want to make free money, and make a few fans happy in the process?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Been discussed before... licensing issues with the Schulz estate. Not going to happen.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The late Bill Lastovich who was Revell's production manager told me the Schultz estate did not want to license _new_ products. He told me this nearly 10 years ago. But does it apply to reissues that were previously approved?

Now with new movies there is certain to be new products. Revell needs to be agressive and get the license. The way Bill described Revell they were very unagressive about figure kits. I hope this they pursue. Since they have the molds it would be inexpensive to reissue. And vintage Snoopy kits sell for $250 so there is a demand.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is a demand among a limited number of collectors but possibly not enough demand among the general public to warrant a reissue.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I think it depends if the new Charlie Brown movie is a hit and it likely will be a hit because it's family friendly. Then the general public will want Snoopy items including the Revell kits.

For the movie I wish they gave Snoopy a voice instead of being mute. He said some pretty funny stuff in the strip.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd BE IN FOR REPOPS :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bats why are you yelling?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> Bats why are you yelling?


Because we're all a bunch of old guys now and hearing's not so good any more.....

Hear what I'm sayin'?

Carl-


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I chose the font size 5 because the regular size is tiny on my phone.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> Because we're all a bunch of old guys now and hearing's not so good any more.....
> 
> Hear what I'm sayin'?
> 
> Carl-


*WHAJA SAY SONNY????*
Mcdee


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, they licensed a neat little Snoopy Hot Wheel this year, not the same as the Snoopy kits, of course, but it's a new product. Maybe with the movie, they're more open to it now. The Snoopy Sopwith Camel would be great.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The Baron had Snoopy dead in his sights
He reached for the trigger to pull it up tight
Why he didn't shoot, well, we'll never know
Or was it the bells from the village below.

Christmas bells those Christmas bells
Ringing through the land
Bringing peace to all the world
And good will to man


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

My personal favorite.

I'll just leave this right here. :thumbsup:










geoffdude


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd love to see the Snoopy Sopwith Camel reissued. Good for the fans of the kit and good for the hobby, an easy snap kit that's animated and portrays a family friendly character might attract in some more young blood to the hobby.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

wjplenge said:


> I'd love to see the Snoopy Sopwith Camel reissued. Good for the fans of the kit and good for the hobby, an easy snap kit that's animated and portrays a family friendly character might attract in some more young blood to the hobby.


I agree. It's a kit that's easy for beginning modelers to build, the motorized prop gives it that "play" factor for kids, and advanced modelers could detail the snot out of it. All things considered, it's just a fun kit!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> *WHAJA SAY SONNY????*
> Mcdee


*I said, you owe me a 100 bucks, remember????*

Not just your hearing's going, your memory too!!!

Carl-


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No hablo anglaise


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> No hablo anglaise


I have powerful friends in *ICE* buddy!

No hablo by butt...pay up!!!!!!! 

Carl-


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Joe Cool was my favorite Snoopy kit. Clever mechanism made it dramatically spin around.

What's the best way to let Revell know we want the Snoopy kits reissued? Their Facebook page?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cant hurt. The nice thing wtih FB is other people will comment too. An email is just a single event


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BatToys said:


> ...What's the best way to let Revell know we want the Snoopy kits reissued? Their Facebook page?


As I wrote above, Revell _wants_ to reissue the kits (or at least the Snoopy and his Sopwith Camel kit), so I'm sure they're already aware there's some demand for them. But the Schulz estate doesn't want to issue the required licensing, so _they're_ keeping the kit(s) from being reissued, not Revell.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Bill their late production manager was the one who told me about it. The problem in my opinion is Revell is not aggressive enough to go after figure licenses. The way Bill described it seemed to be overly cautious when it comes to figure kits. I think if today's Revell goes after the Snoopy license gung-ho , it would get reissued. Now's a good time with the new movie.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

My kids got a Snoopy hot dog toaster and I can't get a frickin Sopwith Camel kit? NOT FAIR!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> My kids got a Snoopy hot dog toaster and I can't get a frickin Sopwith Camel kit? NOT FAIR!


Oh, you can _get_ a Sopwith Camel kit. It just won't have Snoopy piloting it unless you sculpt him yourself.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

geoffdude said:


> My personal favorite.
> 
> I'll just leave this right here. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Had it! I think I built just about all the Snoopy kits back then.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I'm surprised that the estate has any issues with licensing anything? :freak:

To me... the flood gates have been opened and the stuff is just out there, that's Peanuts related. Tooth brushes, cups, etc.

Go to a Hallmark store... Peanuts stuff all over the place. And that is just one place. I have been noticing Peanuts stuff at WalMart and other stores for the past few months.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

starmanmm said:


> I'm surprised that the estate has any issues with licensing anything? :freak:
> 
> To me... the flood gates have been opened and the stuff is just out there, that's Peanuts related. Tooth brushes, cups, etc.
> 
> Go to a Hallmark store... Peanuts stuff all over the place. And that is just one place. I have been noticing Peanuts stuff at WalMart and other stores for the past few months.


It really doesn't make sense that the estate won't allow the reissue of these kits. Like you said, Peanuts are everywhere. I've got a few of the Hallmark Peanut ornaments myself and keep track of the days with a Peanuts desk calendar! Seems to me the estate is missing out on making some more $$$ by not allowing the kits to be reissued.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The thing is, companies like Hallmark have maintained their business relationships with the Schulz estate over the years. The Schulz estate doesn't want to negotiate any _new_ licenses, which in this case would be required since Revell/Monogram allowed their licenses to expire decades ago.

My guess is Revell didn't fight too hard to convince them otherwise because they don't think the reissue of these kits would be profitable enough for them to go through that much hassle.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That sounds about right. What's different now is the new movie could make the Schultz estate more agreeable and the kits could ride the movie publicity making it worthwhile for Revell.

If Revell production manager Bill Lastovich was still alive he could tell us right away if the Snoopy kits would be reissued. He was very open and cooperative with collectors.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ok... I can buy that they may have existing contracts with companies like Hallmark, but they have _created new contracts_ with other companies; for it is like I said, go to WalMart and see all the new Peanut related items out there. Those companies did not have contracts before, but now they do. Party stuff; toothbrushes; soap; etc.

I would say that the issue might be, as Zombie_61 has stated, that Revell just hasn't fought for the license to re-issue the kits.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

To me, it seems Revell is very content to, year after year, reissue old car/plane/armour kits, most of which are in constant production, with just a couple of new-tool car kits thrown in for good measure. Wish they would not only reissue kits many of us ask for (like the Snoopy kits), but would also develop more new-tool military kits.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

starmanmm said:


> ...I would say that the issue might be, as Zombie_61 has stated, that Revell just hasn't fought for the license to re-issue the kits.


BatToys mentioned Revell's lack of aggression with regards to negotiations in post #26, so that's what planted the idea in my brain.

Unless the molds need some serious clean-up to be viable, reissuing kits like these would surely require a minimal financial investment from Revell, and we all know they _like_ to reissue kits, so I'd think a little extra effort in dealing with the Schulz estate would be worth their while. Of course, that's easy for me to say from up here in the cheap seats. :wave:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Unless the molds are MIA... which could also be the reason. 

Those molds would not be cheap to make these days.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Bill said the molds exist. Revell back then took pretty good care of their molds. But he later told me all their molds were sent to China.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Conjecture and second guessing is fun, but that is all that this discussion amounts to. There may be (and probably are) reasons completely outside the scope of this discussion influencing decisions to go ahead (or not) with Peanuts reissues.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Any of you guys post on the Revell Facebook page?
https://www.facebook.com/RevellUSA?fref=nf
I just did and who knows...They might just respond?
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hit LIKE....maybe they are listening...
https://www.facebook.com/RevellUSA/posts/10205740896150957?notif_t=like
Denis


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The new trailer shows Snoopy with the same expression like the Revell model kit. It's the perfect time to reissue the Snoopy kits.

http://www.actionfigureinsider.com/fox-released-a-new-official-trailer-for-peanuts/


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BatToys said:


> The new trailer shows Snoopy with the same expression like the Revell model kit. It's the perfect time to reissue the Snoopy kits.


If the trailer (and the movie) showed Snoopy flying a yellow Sopwith Camel I'd agree with you. But since they apparently don't, and the movie is scheduled to be released in November, I'm guessing the best we'll get is a 2015 Hallmark Christmas ornament with Snoopy "flying" his red dog house.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsSjtzBhnIU
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

There's one up for grabs on ebay right now....
....a little pricey though...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13139898198...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1504wt_1204
Denis:drunk:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

$350! I'd like a reissue to build.

In 1970 it came in a square box and rectangular box. Which box was first? I'm guessing square as it seems less common.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zero bids still.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

BatToys said:


> $350! I'd like a reissue to build.
> 
> In 1970 it came in a square box and rectangular box. Which box was first? I'm guessing square as it seems less common.


DITTO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I sent this note to Revell :

Now that there is a new Charlie Brown CGI movie, will Revell would reissue the battery operated Snoopy kits? A forum I belong(HobbyTalk) to was wondering if this might be a consideration.
Cheers
Denis

....Just got this reply from Al Klockowski :

Thank you for your suggestion. Your message has been forwarded to our New Products Manager for further consideration.

Al Klockowski

Technical Support
Consumer Service
Revell, Inc.
1850 W Howard St Unit A
Elk Grove Village, IL 60007
847-758-3213


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

mcdougall said:


> Cool... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsSjtzBhnIU
> Denis


The Red Baron plane in the trailer looks just like the kit that was produced.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

While we wait to see if those kits do get re-issued I have these to play around with:


































The Bugatti arrived about 99% complete, Snoopy's nose is missing and the battery terminals have corroded away, I even have the base for the car. The car's motor and the motorcycle's motor runs strong. I plan to use the brass battery contacts from a second, unsalvagable motorcycle that I have in the Bugatti.
The Motorcycle is in repairable shape, the only real damage is the seat supports have been broken off as well as the handle bars. The rack that mounts to the rear fender is missing, but that is easy enough to fabricate. It will be a fun project restoring these kits.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bringing this thread back up so we can leave Strykers' thread alone....
Here you go... http://www.ebay.com/itm/1975-Monogra...ht_1889wt_1160

I've been bugging Revell since last winter to re-release this kit...Have you gone on their web page/Facebook to add your voice?
https://www.facebook.com/RevellUSA?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/Revell?fref=ts


Denis


----------

